# My trade opportunity. Opinions?



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

So I have an opportunity for a good trade and I'd like some opinions. Good or bad. I think I know what I'll go with but I'm curious. I traded a Walther PK380 to a buddy I work with for a Kahr CW45. While the Kahr isn't bad at all and I'm starting to get used to the sights and shoot it ok, I'm not really a .45 guy. If I go .45 I want a 1911 style. Plus I'm looking for a 9mm for competitions. One of the guys at the range saw the Kahr before I traded for it and told me that if I get that he would trade me for an XD9 or an M&P 9. He has seen me shoot and knows how I shoot and seems to be suggesting the XD more. I'm going to pick them both up and try them at the range this weekend. I have shot an M&P40 but I just didn't shoot as well with it as my HKP2k. So I want to give the XD a shot. It does feel pretty good in my hand and it will be my first striker-fired pistol. My tight is for the XD and an M&P 9c a little later. Thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the kahr cw 45 is more of a carry gun verses a frequent recreational target range gun..
Maybe , not to sure of your CCW intentions, if there are any.
But ,you now have the kahr in your possession , only you know if it's reliable and concealable ,functional to suit your needs.
It's Tough for me to trade a good reliable carry piece.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Good point. My CCW intentions are to carry my HK most of the time. It's my EDC as of right now and the kahr isn't really that much smaller. I'm very comfortable with the HK and that really fuels that decision.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Deaconfrost said:


> Good point. My CCW intentions are to carry my HK most of the time. It's my EDC as of right now and the kahr isn't really that much smaller. I'm very comfortable with the HK and that really fuels that decision.


 H&K P 2000,, That's a very fine EDC. 
I don't know much about an appropriate 9mm for competition , but what's the reason he wants that familiar Kahr after watching you purchase the piece? Then again, it could be just for no reason. Good luck.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not real sure. I kind of think he wants to do me a favor since I wasn't really looking for a .45 but a 9mm and he has a few to get rid of. I mean even if I don't trade him for it I may just buy one of those off of him. I always thought that if I were going to get a .45 it would be a 1911.


----------

